# Junior high school



## Boljon

Let's sum up the way of saying junior high school:

American English: junior high school 
British English: lower secondary school 
Chinese: 初中；初级中学
Korean: 중학교
Japanes: 中学校
German: Hauptschule-f (-n)
Italian: scuola-f ｢media [secondaria] inferiore
French: collège-m


----------



## Chazzwozzer

*Turkish: **ortaokul

*We don't have junior high school anymore, by the way.


----------



## irene.acler

*Italian*:
scuola media inferiore
or
scuola secondaria inferiore.


----------



## Maja

In Serbia, it used to be called "*niža gimnazija* /*нижа  гимназија*" but it doesn't exist anymore. Now it is just called "*osnovna  škola* /*основна школа*" which is primary/elementary school and it lasts  8 years.


----------



## Thomas1

Could you please specify the (usual) age of students in this type of school?


Tom


----------



## elroy

12-14, give or take.

It's between elementary school and high school.

Arabic: مدرسة إعدادية (_madrasa i´daadiyya_) - literally "preparatory school."


----------



## amikama

Hebrew:

*חטיבת ביניים* (_hativat beinaim_)


("Beinaim" means "intermediate", but I'm not sure how to translate literally "hativa".)


----------



## Thomas1

elroy said:


> 12-14, give or take.
> 
> It's between elementary school and high school.
> 
> [...]


Thank you.

Ok, in this case it's:
_gimnazjum_

Tom


----------



## youtin

We don't have junior high school in the Philippines. Instead we only have 4 years of "high school" (from 13-16 years) - Mataas na Paaralan or Paaralang Sekundarya


----------



## Setwale_Charm

In Russia it is all a bit different. As far as I know, they have:
начальная школа - 6(7)-9(10) year-olds
средняя школа - 10-13 year-olds
старшие классы средней школы - 14-17 year-olds


----------



## ayed

In Saudi ,it is called :
*Madrasah NotawaSSitah*


----------



## elroy

ayed said:


> *Madrasah motawaSSitah*


 Right?


----------



## GEmatt

There's no equivalent, here.
Up to age 12/13, it's _Primarschule_.
Thereafter, it's either _Gymasium_, _Sekundarschule_, or _Realschule_, depending on one's ability. In some parts, _Realschule_ has been renamed _Sekundarschule B_.
GEmatt


----------



## mimi2

In Vietnamese:
_"*Trường cấp hai"*_


----------



## Salmantina

Hi!

In Dutch: middelbare school. Students go to the "middelbare school" at the age of 12. It depends on the level they choose who long it takes for them to finish. There have been some changes recently, but I believe it a diploma is still archieved between the age of 16 and 18. The first year of "middelbare school" is called "brugklas", by the way

Greetings


----------



## Boljon

Can I say "escuela-f secundaria básica / primer ciclo-m de enseñanza secundaria" in Spanish? And how can I say that in Portugues?
Thank you all!


----------



## Lugubert

Sweden: Nowadays from the age of 7 and for 9 years: grundskola ("basic school"), then 3 years of gymnasium.

I had (from 7) 4 years of folkskola ("folk school"), 4 of realskola and 4 of gymnasium.


----------



## Henryk

GEmatt said:


> There's no equivalent, here.
> Up to age 12/13, it's _Primarschule_.
> Thereafter, it's either _Gymasium_, _Sekundarschule_, or _Realschule_, depending on one's ability. In some parts, _Realschule_ has been renamed _Sekundarschule B_.
> GEmatt


That applies to Switzerland, I presume.

"Hauptschule" is only partially correct. From the age of 12/13 up till 16/17, you either go to _*Hauptschule, Realschule*_, *Gesamtschule* or *Gymnasium*.

The difference is in the education, *Hauptschule *is the worst, *Realschule *is average and _*Gymnasium*_ the best. *Gesamtschule* contains all three, grading students according to their performance in main subjects such as maths, German or English.


----------



## GEmatt

Henryk said:


> That applies to Switzerland, I presume.


I thought that was fairly clear.





> "Hauptschule" is only partially correct. From the age of 12/13 up till 16/17, you either go to _*Hauptschule, Realschule*_, *Gesamtschule* or *Gymnasium*.
> 
> The difference is in the education, *Hauptschule *is the worst, *Realschule *is average and _*Gymnasium*_ the best. *Gesamtschule* contains all three, grading students according to their performance in main subjects such as maths, German or English.


That may be of interest for Boljon (note the different placing of the _Realschule_). I don't think we have a _Gesamtschule_ equivalent here, although, again, that may all have changed since my school days.


----------



## sdr083

In Norwegian _ungdomsskule_ - "youth school" (from 13-16).  Barneskule ("children's/child school") is from 6 to 13.  High school is called "vidaregåande" and is from 16 to 18 or 19 depending on the kind of "line" you choose.  This school used to be called _gymnas_ i Norway.


----------



## daoxunchang

I often see "国中" in Taiwan romance novels. Does it just refer to "junior high school" or include both "junior high school" and " senior high school"?


----------



## Pando

Lugubert said:


> Sweden: Nowadays from the age of 7 and for 9 years: grundskola ("basic school"), then 3 years of gymnasium.
> 
> I had (from 7) 4 years of folkskola ("folk school"), 4 of realskola and 4 of gymnasium.


*Swedish* continued*:* The last three years of the _grundskola _can be called _högstadium_ - the senior level of compulsory school. The age of the students is pretty much the same as in junior high school.

*Finnish: *_Yläaste _- which has a identical meaning as the Swedish variant.


----------



## Abbassupreme

I've heard "Kelaas e Raahnamaai" (Guidance Class) used as a way of saying junior high in Persian, but I'm fairly certain that there is no exact equivalent for middle school in the Iranian education system


----------



## apmoy70

Greek:

Elementary school: *«Δημοτικό»* [ðimotiˈko] (neut.) --> _demotic, of the demos (i.e. municipality)_ because primary schools when the modern Greek state was established, were run by municipalities (nowadays they're run by the secondary administrative unit, the Prefecture, but the name has been fossilised).
Junior high school: *«Γυμνάσιο»* [ʝimˈnasi.o] (neut.) --> _Gymnasium_
Senior high school: *«Λύκειο»* [ˈlici.o] (neut.) --> _Lyceum_


----------



## Messquito

daoxunchang said:


> I often see "国中" in Taiwan romance novels. Does it just refer to "junior high school" or include both "junior high school" and " senior high school"?


It only refers to the former. 國中 is the most common word for junior high school in Taiwan. It is short for 國民中學(People's middle school).


----------



## Dymn

In Spain:

6-12 (6): _Primaria_
12-16 (4): _Secundaria, ESO _(_Educación Secundaria Obligatoria_)
16-18 (2): _Bachillerato

Primaria _and _ESO _are obligatory courses, _Bachillerato _is the preparatory course for university.


----------



## ilocas2

In Czech Republic there is only elementary school (*základní škola - "basic school"*) which lasts 9 years and then follows high school (*střední škola - "middle school"*). Children can go to _gymnázium_ which is one type of high school after the 5th grade already, but there is no special name for it. No distinction between junior and senior high school.


----------



## bibax

In the Czech Republic (and former Czechoslovakia) the elementary schools (1-9) and gymnasia (prima-octava) overlap:

1
2
3
4
5
6 > prima
7 > sekunda
8 > tercie
9 > kvarta
kvinta
sexta
septima
oktáva

According to local conditions some gymnasia have no _prima/secunda_ (šestileté gymnasium = six-year gymnasium), some have no _prima-quarta_ range (čtyřleté gymnasium = four-year gymnasium). The eigth-year gymnasia (osmileté gymnasium) have full range _prima-octava_.

This overlap always caused controversies and was suspended in some periods (in favour of elementary school, of course).

Other types of the high schools (other than the gymnasia) don't overlap with the elementary school, so no special name is needed for _junior/senior_ distinction.


----------

